# I guess some of D. Azureus's habitat is now protected?



## Ira (Jan 17, 2007)

According to this article on MSNBC:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21148934/

In summary it says that the Wai Wai native tribe in Guyana has declared their homelands (some 2400 square miles along the Brazilian border) a natural sanctuary in order to start an eco-tourism industry. They have banned all logging and mining activitys on their land. It breifly mentions that habitat for the blue poison frog (which i am guessing is d. azureus) falls within their tribal lands. This is completely supported by the Guyana government too. 

An interesting source of conservation i think!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link. It's good that they're promoting this, but it's not going to be as successful as we might hope. Like it or not, 240 people (of all ages, genders, levels of health, etc.) cannot care for more than 2000 square miles. And by care for I mean protect. It's a start though.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

There are a number of other dart frogs within this range, and the majority of them are in the hobby, so this is a really good thing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

funny, how the animals have been under protection for a long time, ye ttheir land had not.


----------

